# Growth on toe/top of paw? Warning- pics inside



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Today my boyfriend and I were walking Vito when he accidentally stepped on his foot and he started to bleed. I thought it was ripped toenail, so waited until we got home to investigate. Come to find out it is some kind of lump/growth on the top of his toe/paw. It didn't bleed a ton, and I cleaned it with antiseptic. The front of the lump seemed to almost peel off when I cleaned it...

I am always playing with his feet and trimmed his nails a week ago...I never noticed anything then. I'm going to call the vet first thing in the AM, but any idea what this is? Vito leaves it completely alone and it doesn't seem to really bother him. Sorry for the nasty pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Since it's raw, I'd be at the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We are near the end of a long saga that began with a similar growth on Joker's left front foot. That tale is told in two threads: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1722-joker-does-not-have-mast-cell-tumor.html and http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eed-standard/103725-prayers-joker-please.html. 

The first vet who looked at the odd growth said it might be an "old dog wart" (Joker is 10) but thought it was probably mast cell cancer and needed to come out. Then an oncologist said no way - did a needle aspiration and said there was inflammation but no cancer and we should watch it and follow up as needed. Joker likes to lick his foot and soon he had a shiny red growth that was getting bigger and starting to split open, despite our best efforts to manage it. So off to a veterinary referral clinic we go, for yet another evaluation and aspiration. To shorten a long story, the surgeon was able to get all of the growth and he was able to close the incision, despite fears that there would not be enough skin for that. The mass was not cancer of any kind and Joker is just now beginning to go for hours at a time without his dread cone.

All of that said, that growth probably needs to come off and the sooner the better, since many such things grow and spread quickly to other areas - or so we were told about Joker's. I hope you are able to get to good veterinarian who can do what is needed quickly.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

We are new to the area and haven't found a vet yet...just a highly rated e-vet for emergencies.

I scoured Yelp and Google this morning...found a clinic open today and we are taking him in an hour. Fingers crossed that it is nothing serious.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck! Please keep us posted.

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it's nothing major. 

Is that black spot a scab or is it a skin tag of some sort?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope it's nothing major.
> 
> Is that black spot a scab or is it a skin tag of some sort?


I'm not sure? I thought it was dirt from being outside...but it doesn't rub come off very easy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I'm not sure? I thought it was dirt from being outside...but it doesn't rub come off very easy.


Ask the vet about it when you go. I don't want to add a new worry--but we found a black dot/skin tag thing on Toby's nose. It's still too small to biopsy according to his regular vet, but in the discussions she mentioned the color black sometimes indicates a melanoma. They usually aren't as serious as it initially seems unless they are inside the mouth or embedded in the nail beds of dogs and those you want to get off asap. That's why I asked and I really don't want to worry you at this point. It could be just part of the sore--a blackish scab or something. Please keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any word yet?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely hit the vet. It's very hard to tell what it might be from the pictures, especially since it looks torn up, so it's hard to see what it might have looked like before the injury.

Remember that most growths are benign, so don't freak out. But do get a vet's hands-on opinion and keep us posted.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Why can I never find a vet that I really like? This vet didn't even introduce herself when she walked in the room. :doh:

She wasn't 100% sure but thought it was either a Histiocytoma or Mast Cell.  The vet tried to aspirate it, but it's just in too much of a sensitive area. She advised a wait and see approach for the next week or 2. If it gets any bigger it will need to be removed and biopsied. I'm pretty worried. Any advice or information would be great. Should I take pictures and measure it every few days to keep track of its growth?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Having been through the mast cell drama with Joker only to have his growth prove benign, I know all too well what you're going through right now and I just ache for you. Since you don't like the vet you saw and you may be dealing with a cancer, maybe it would make sense to get another opinion from a veterinary oncologist?

After being disturbed by a needle, mast cell cancers can throw off histamines that cause problems elsewhere in the body (probably not an issue for very small tumor) and sometimes they throw out cells to spread themselves. One of the most important things I learned about mast cell cancers is that they usually respond to Benedryl by shrinking. In fact, our vet regarded that as a simple indicator of whether the mass was mast cell. The recommended dose for 80 pound Joker was 50-75 mg.

There are lots of GRF threads by people whose dogs survived for years after a mast cell diagnosis, so don't panic. It isn't usually one of the cancers that steal our babies quickly. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd try to find a new vet that you feel you are more comfortable with and get a second opinion at the same time. In the interim I'd keep an eye on it, maybe try to do some basic measurements if possible, to monitor growth. I'm sorry you are dealing with this--now you will worry over the Christmas holiday.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought I was handling it okay, but I just had a huge breakdown. I can't bear the thought of my boy having cancer...he isn't even 4.  I know mast cell isn't necessarily a death sentence, but I'm so worried.

Is it too premature to see an oncologist? I'll take measurements and some more pictures of it now that it's less inflamed. 

As far as Benadryl...I could try that too and see if the lump looks any better. Thoughts?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I thought I was handling it okay, but I just had a huge breakdown. I can't bear the thought of my boy having cancer...he isn't even 4.  I know mast cell isn't necessarily a death sentence, but I'm so worried.
> 
> Is it too premature to see an oncologist? I'll take measurements and some more pictures of it now that it's less inflamed.
> 
> As far as Benadryl...I could try that too and see if the lump looks any better. Thoughts?


You are worried, it's natural to breakdown, but chances are it is benign. Even though it's hard to do right not, try to stay positive around Vito--because they pick up on our emotions and he might wonder what is going on that is upsetting you and get stressed out himself. He's young and the odds are very good this is just a benign growth. 

It's never too premature to see an oncologist for a second opinion if that will ease your stress. I'm actually mulling this over myself for Toby. We need veterinary referrals to see them here. You probably don't want to do the benadryl though before being seen for the second opinion, so they can see exactly what it looks like--but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

You have every right to come unglued, especially given the insensitivity of the veterinarian who gave you this news. Remember that just because she said the words "mast cell" doesn't mean it's true, as Joker is a case in point.

Too soon? The day after I heard threat of cancer, I made an appointment for Joker with an oncologist. It took that long only because we had to find one and wait for the offices to open. The sooner you see an oncologist, the sooner you'll know what you're dealing with. My prayer for you is that you can get this resolved quickly and with a happy outcome.

Take some deep breaths and enjoy some time with Vito if you can. Dallas Gold is right that he will pick up your emotions, so you want to focus on the joy of being with him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no medical reason to see an oncologist yet. If you want to pay for one, that's your prerogative, but a burst histiocytoma is gross and harmless. Benign is still far, far more likely than anything else.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I had an Irish Setter that had a growth coming out from between his toes. We had it removed- it came out benign on testing and it never grew back. The Vet said that it is common. This growth grew quickly like your dogs did. Just to ease your mind some.:wave:


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Time to find a vet*

I would have that followed up sooner than latter. I've had 3 goldens with mast cells. The smaller it is the easier it is to get the lump off. Maybe you should post where you live and ask for vet recommendations. Get it aspirated. Good Luck. Let us know how you make out. PM with specific questions


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A histiocytoma which is histiologically similar to a mast cell should disappear within a month. If is doesn't disappear or it gets bigger and changes, remove it...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> There's no medical reason to see an oncologist yet. If you want to pay for one, that's your prerogative, but a burst histiocytoma is gross and harmless. Benign is still far, far more likely than anything else.


Thank you everyone. I am very positive and hopeful that it's nothing. I just hate the unexpected, oy. 

Is there anything in specific I should be looking for?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> A histiocytoma which is histiologically similar to a mast cell should disappear within a month. If is doesn't disappear or it gets bigger and changes, remove it...


I was hoping you would pop in here, thank you! 

I asked in the post above me, but, is there anything I should be watching/looking for?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OKAY, I MAY BE A TOTAL WORRY WART, BUT I WOULD NTO WAIT. ALSO, I WOULD START HIM ON BENADRYL RIGHT NOW.

MY HONEY HAD A PLCE ON HER LEG 2 1/2 YEARS AGO THAT LOOKED A TINY FLESH COLORED BALLOON, ABOUT THE SIZE OF A PENCIL ERASER, ABOUT HALF FULL OF LIQUID. MY VET DIDN'T THINK IT WAS ANYTHING TO WORRY ABOUT BUT DECIDED TO REMOVE IT ANYWAY. AND WHEN HE REMOVED IT HE SAID THAT THO IT DIDN'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING ON THE OUTSIDE, IT WAS "VERY UGLY" UNDERNEATH. SO HE SENT IT OFF AND THE REPORT CAME BACK, GRADE TWO MAST CELL TUMOR, NO CLEAN EDGES. SO HE DID REAL SURGERY AND REMOVED A MUCH LARGER SECTION AND THIS TIME IT CAME BACK CLEAN EDGES.

SINCE THEY PUT OFF HISTAMINES, HE TOLD ME TO GIVE HER BENADRYL EVERY DAY---FOR THE REST OF HER LIFE. NO PROMISE IT WOULD NOT CROP UP ELSEWHERE, BUT IT IS THE BEST WE COULD DO.

SO SHE GETS BENADYRL EVERY DAY AND HAS FOR 2 1/2 YEARS. GIVE HER 3 EVERY NIGHT. sHE COULD HAVE MCT.S THAT WE DON'T KNOW ABOUT, BUT ARE DOING ALL WE CAN AT THIS POINT. aND WE DO GO OVER WITH WITH A "FINE TOOTH COMB" ALL THE TIME. sHE DOES HAVE A LUMP ON HER TUMMY, BUT IT ALWAYS COMES BACK AS JUST FAT, NO CANCER CELLS. IS ABOUT TIME TO HAVE IT CHECK AGAIN.

IS HIS HOPING THIS IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, BUT I CERTAINLY UNDERSTAND WHY YOU ARE SO WORRIED. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Taco (4) had a similar growth. We were very worried that it was mast cell.It was just a histiocytoma. So don't worry too much .


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

nixietink said:


> I was hoping you would pop in here, thank you!
> 
> I asked in the post above me, but, is there anything I should be watching/looking for?


Some things to watch for are - If it doesn't heal up, remains inflamed looking, appears painful, begins to bleed, grows bigger, or changes shape. 
I hope this turns out to be nothing much to worry about, but I wouldn't wait too long and would definitely see another vet if you are not happy with the consultation. 
From your photograph is very difficult to identify what the growth could be, but it is possible that it is a melanoma. One of my dogs had something which looked very similar on a toe - she was a black dog, so it was not quite the same as your picture. 
The best thing is not to leave things for very long and if it is a malignant melanoma (as my dog's was) it can be removed quite successfully if caught early enough. 
My dog, Luna, had to have her toe and part of her pad amputated and I was worried, but she made a full recovery and managed very well without her toe. 
I hope all goes well for you both and that it proves not to be anything serious. Best wishes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs--it doesn't have photos but this is a good thing to keep as a bookmark on the computer because it describes many skin lumps and bumps dogs can get.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Keep taking pictures of it maybe every few days to every week so that you can compare the pictures. It will be something proactive you can do and a good way to monitor for yourself and for the vet to see if you feel it's changing. Make sure you tag the pictures with dates.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I took some more pictures today. Honestly, the growth looks bigger...but that could just be due to me really trying to trim back a lot of the hair. It isn't as inflamed, so thought I would post pictures of what it looks like normally. Please excuse the Grinch feet and my PJ's.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a friend who is in her last few months of vet school at UC Davis. I talked to her last night and she said it could be many things. She was surprised that the vet "couldn't" aspirate it...that all they had to do was give a shot of lidocaine to the area and that it wouldn't be painful for Vito. If I would like to go down to UCD, she offered to aspirate it herself. Then she and some of the other docs there can take a look at the cells. She did advise to watch it and make a decision over the next few days. I think this is a good route to take, too.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Just tuning in here...if you have a vet friend at UC Davis go for it. They are one of the best! Angelina has a lump similar to your dogs. I thought it was from a sticker but closer look and now I don't think so. I am just keeping an eye on it and will have the doctor look at during the next examination. She too is 10 and lumpy in different places. I'd be interested in what you find out once it is removed...

I'm in Novato but can recommend vets in Novato and San Rafael if you need them. Hope it turns out ok and is just another sign of aging in our lovely goldens.... K


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I would definitely go the route at UC Davis. I know a lot of posters here like to take a watch and wait attitude but I sense that may not be your style and the not-knowing might drive you nuts. I know I tend to me more proactive than others on this board who have posted here. If you have this opportunity, go for it! The sooner you know what this is, the faster it can be treated, or, the faster you can take that worry away from your mind. 

I'm going to try again on the black spot on Toby's muzzle today at his acupuncture appointment. I want to know what this is so we can move forward.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Angelina said:


> Just tuning in here...if you have a vet friend at UC Davis go for it. They are one of the best! Angelina has a lump similar to your dogs. I thought it was from a sticker but closer look and now I don't think so. I am just keeping an eye on it and will have the doctor look at during the next examination. She too is 10 and lumpy in different places. I'd be interested in what you find out once it is removed...
> 
> I'm in Novato but can recommend vets in Novato and San Rafael if you need them. Hope it turns out ok and is just another sign of aging in our lovely goldens.... K


I will definitely keep you posted and will let you know about a vet recommendation. I will see how it goes with my friend at UCD. I've always had the BEST experiences there and know he will get the best care. 

If there is a positive side, it really doesn't bother him at all. He hasn't even tried to lick it, so at least no cone of shame necessary!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, here's hoping it's benign and nothing to worry about. I think, if I were in your position, I'd go the UC Davis route and see what the heck it is. That way at least you know...I think not knowing would be the worst part.

Fingers crossed for you and Vito!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> There's no medical reason to see an oncologist yet. If you want to pay for one, that's your prerogative, but a burst histiocytoma is gross and harmless. Benign is still far, far more likely than anything else.


I agree considering his age. My mixed (Huskey-X) had something that looked like that, I don't remember the name, it was 25 years ago, on her back leg. It was removed. No further attention needed.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, my vet student friend at UCD had a family emergency and wont be available until who knows when.
I thought also about seeking a second opinion from another vet in the area.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just seeing this.... hoping it's nothing serious!! I would be very scared too


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Shoot.... Sorry for your friend and sorry for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I took some more pictures today. Honestly, the growth looks bigger...but that could just be due to me really trying to trim back a lot of the hair. It isn't as inflamed, so thought I would post pictures of what it looks like normally. Please excuse the Grinch feet and my PJ's.


The lump looks like a larger area under the skin, more than just the growth on top. Please go see a different vet, or UC to have it biopsied, that worries me.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

I just went thru mass cell surgery with Nelson this summer. The lump was about the size of a pencil eraser but not open. I saw my vet the next day as she removed it with a punch and sent it for a biopsy. It came back as grade 1 mass cell and we had surgery the following day to remove a very large margin. Results came back with no cancer cells so that was a relief as I was beyond stressed out. At the same time he also had something similiar on his forehead between his eyes that was getting bigger by the day. It just appeared out of the blue around the same time I found the mass cell tumor. That lump my vet said looked like a histocytomas which in the end it was and did explode like a litte zit and left a little crater sized hole and is now fully gone. I would not wait on this and I would get a second opinion right away for piece of mind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, would recommend getting him to UC Davis even if your friend is not involved. It does look as if the lump is considerably larger than just the sore on top.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an appointment at 3 pm at a highly rated vet in the area. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sending good thoughts.


Me too--that sore had me worried from the start. Best to know and get it taken care of. Good luck--I hope this vet is one you will enjoy partnering with for Vito's health and well-being.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

MUCH better vet visit! Loved the vet. She did an aspiration with no problems. She didn't see any evidence of cancer!!!
She said it could be from a bug bite or something. We are going to watch it for a week and keep taking pictures/measurements. If it gets bigger or doesn't get smaller we will remove the growth and biopsy it to make sure there is absolutely no evidence of cancer.
I feel so much better!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good news and so happy you found a wonderful vet to work with! I hope it resolves and you won't need to go to biopsy and I'm glad you got a second opinion--if only for peace of mind!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wonderful news! Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Peace of mind is priceless - I hope the continued surveillance proves to provide even more piece of mind


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY for such good news.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so happy for you! Getting a second opinion and resulting good news is so lovely, especially with the holidays approaching.

Sometimes peace of mind is expensive - and worth every penny!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

wELL, i AM GLAD THINGS ARE GOING RIGHT. hOPEFULLY IT WILL SHRINK AND GO AWAY AND NO SURGERY WILL BE NEEDED.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> wELL, i AM GLAD THINGS ARE GOING RIGHT. hOPEFULLY IT WILL SHRINK AND GO AWAY AND NO SURGERY WILL BE NEEDED.


Me too! The growth is in a really bad spot for removal since there isn't much excess skin in the toe area.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is great news. I am reading through this thread, and GoldensGirl threads, and it makes me think of a growth on my Penny's paw. She has had a nasty weird growth on her paw for some time now. On the bottom of her paw, in between the pads is a warty looking growth. Right above it on the top of the paw is a cyst looking growth that fills up like a pimple, Penny licks it open, gets nasty, and then heals up and stays shut for awhile. We have gone through so many wraps, getting her foot covered so she does not lick it, and she has been on antibiotics. I feel like I haven't gotten anywhere with the growths, which I believe are connected.

My regular vet says it is a skin mass, and in order to remove it, part of her paw would have to be removed, because there would not be enough skin to cover the wound up. My holistic vet thinks the bottom one is a wart, and the top one is a cyst. Also, Penny is battling fibrosarcoma, and sees both an oncologist and radiologist, and they are not concerned about the growths. So right now, it is something we are just maintaining. Besides her licking it, it doesn't seem to bother her with anything else. She is able to do everything she loves. Since she has been through so much with the cancer, I really am not considering surgery, but after reading these threads, it makes me wonder.


----------

